# Rafting in China...



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Not a beer in sight...distributing to say the least.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

When do we stop for lunch is all I could hear? Is what pop into my mind when I first seen that, disturbing also. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

10,000 saturns can't be wrong!


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

And not a paddle in site. I'm thinking this is some sort of variation on a log flume ride at an amusement park.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

MontanaLaz said:


> And not a paddle in site. I'm thinking this is some sort of variation on a log flume ride at an amusement park.


The tunnel goes to the Soylent Green production facility.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Ho Lee Fook! Looks more like the Browns Canyon on a Saturday.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Holy sshit! 
I’ve seen big horn where you could darn near walk down stream on rubber, but.....


----------



## Jasongnc (Mar 13, 2019)

https://youtu.be/WAWQE3Ig4A8
Looks like a real river, with modifications.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Holy sshit is right. I'm pretty sure, every single one of them took a dump today, I don't want to be, on groover detail for that one.


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

Everybody pees in the river!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This is what happens when you dam all your best rivers. Heed this lesson, America!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Agree.*



Andy H. said:


> This is what happens when you dam all your best rivers. Heed this lesson, America!


One of our four warehouses was west of the town of Dolores and we ran the Dolores river before McPhee Dam was there, what a beautiful and exciting ride. It may help with some parts of agriculture financially, but it takes away all the natural, wild and scenic part of the waterways.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Didn't see anyone rafting at all when I ran the section of the Yangtze below Panzhihua last year.


----------



## malmsmith (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like the Wilson ramp (Jackson Hole) when the multi company bus tour vultures move in.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> Not a beer in sight...distributing to say the least.


My Momma always said I was a little "distributed" in the head.


----------

